# My Granddaughter turned 13



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It was a busy few days here, we had our granddaughter here, today is her birthday, but we celebrated last night at our son's here's a picture of Paige. she looks so much older:w00t:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Paige! arty:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - What a beautiful, happy girl Paige is.:chili: (love that name too). She does look older but I think they all do these days and that's around the time when you see the most changes from the little girl she used to be. Thanks for showing her (and that yummy cake) to us.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is beautiful!! Thank you for sharing!

Officially a teenager, eeek!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh, she's beautiful Paula...Happy 13th birthday! That is such a special one. They grow up too fast, don't they? My stepgranddaughter is going to be 13 in November....I can't believe it, wasn't she just a baby? Sigh....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Uh Oh, officially a teenager now. lol She's beautiful & I think she looks older too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is such a happy, beautiful girl.......Happy Birthday Paige!!! I know you are so proud of her~~~~:heart::drinkup::drinkup::heart:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Paige! Yes, thirteen is such a special birthday and she does look older, but she has that nice wholesome girl next door quality about her. She's beautiful!!!!

I sure could go for a piece of that cake!!! Yummy!!

Congrats, Grandmaw!!! 

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, 13 is a great age. Still too young to date but loves to shop! Haha! Lucky you, Paula! Happy birthday to Paige.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beautiful granddaughter you have. Happy Birthday, Paige!! Welcome to the teens.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Paula, she's just so beautiful. You really have a beautiful family.:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, she is gorgeous and looks so sweet!!! How lucky you are!!


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

Paula 13 today and married tomorrow. lol Very nice pic.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sheila's malt said:


> Paula 13 today and married tomorrow. lol Very nice pic.


 

Isn't that true


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a pretty young lady Paige is!! "13" is such an exciting age for them! Happy Birthday Paige!!... Enjoy your teens!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your grandaughter Paige is beautiful. Happy Birthday Paige!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Happy birthday to your granddaughter! Hope you and your family had a blessed day!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

happy belated bday !!! shes beautiful !! n yes she does look older !


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your grandaughter Paige is a beauty at 13. Looks like she will be a stunner in a couple of years. Lucky you to be close enough to visit. Happy Birthday Paige :aktion033:.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, your granddaughter is so pretty! (she does look older than 13)
Happy Birthday Paige!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> It was a busy few days here, we had our granddaughter here, today is her birthday, but we celebrated last night at our son's here's a picture of Paige. she looks so much older:w00t:


 
awwh..happy 13th to your grandaughter :chili: thanks for sharing this picture. She looks happy  you must be proud:grouphug:

3 weeks ago or so, I had to go pick my brother up from school (it is actually my mum's task to do, but Kat comes to the rescue when mum needs it lol)..anyways, I was amazed at how much older the girls at bro's class looked than their actual age:w00t: the girls are supposed to be around 10 years of age, but many looked/dressed in style and all beyod their age. Sure was surprising to me. but with the boys, it wasn't the case. They looked and acted like 10 year old (or younger:HistericalSmiley


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday to your granddaughter Paige. She is beautiful! Thanks for sharing her pics!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday! Paige is beautiful!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Paige!! :wub:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

She's beautiful. Happy Birthday Paige!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> awwh..happy 13th to your grandaughter :chili: thanks for sharing this picture. She looks happy  you must be proud:grouphug:
> 
> 3 weeks ago or so, I had to go pick my brother up from school (it is actually my mum's task to do, but Kat comes to the rescue when mum needs it lol)..anyways, I was amazed at how much older the girls at bro's class looked than their actual age:w00t: the girls are supposed to be around 10 years of age, but many looked/dressed in style and all beyod their age. Sure was surprising to me. but with the boys, it wasn't the case. They looked and acted like 10 year old (or younger:HistericalSmiley


 

I know Kat, I have a grandson who is one year younger he still looks like a little boy. i worry some about Paige she wants to grow up to fast:blink: I told her she needs to enjoy her childhood because once it's gone you can never get it back


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Paula, she is very pretty. I've seen your picture and you don't look like having a 13 year old grand daughter :no2:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sparkey said:


> Paula, she is very pretty. I've seen your picture and you don't look like having a 13 year old grand daughter :no2:


 
lol I have a 18 year old who just graduated, and besides you only saw half of my face:HistericalSmiley: I look my age:w00t:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> lol I have a 18 year old who just graduated, and besides you only saw half of my face:HistericalSmiley: I look my age:w00t:


the other half of your face should technically look the same  
I've seen other pictures couple of years ago and back then it was hard to believe you have grown up kids, I think it was a picture of you with your daughters.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paula you must be so very proud, Paige is beautiful, thank you for sharing and I do wish her a belated 13th Birthday and hope she has a wonderful time celebrating with you:drinkup:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She is beautiful, Paula! I know you must be so proud of her. :heart:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy birthday!! btw, that cake looks good!!artytime:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You must love having her visit, she's a sweet girl. Happy Birthday Paige!


----------

